# Can a pigeon grow a new foot?!



## SillyPigeonLady (Sep 30, 2020)

Maybe a year ago or so the stump on a particular wild pigeon's leg where its foot somehow got lost just looked like a stump but then the end started growing into a forward angled extension and there's even a little heel at the back and what looks like a claw coming out of the front. I doubt I'll be able to photograph it. Has anyone else seen anything like this?


----------



## John B (Sep 27, 2012)

I doubt I'll be able to offer any Intelligent suggestions.


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Wow--sounds cool! I have no idea, but would love any updates


----------



## rezor060516 (1 mo ago)

Saw that today a pigeon like that


----------

